
Big Pharma’s Manufactured Epidemic: The Misdiagnosis of ADHD - imperio59
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/big-pharma-s-manufactured-epidemic-the-misdiagnosis-of-adhd/?WT.mc_id=SA_FB_MB_NEWS
======
JSeymourATL
More on this subject from the NY Times --

 _No blood test or CT scan can tell you if you have the condition — the
diagnosis is made by subjective clinical evaluation and screening
questionnaires. This lack of any bright line between pathology and
eccentricity, Schwarz argues, has allowed Big Pharma to get away with
relentless expansion of the franchise._ >
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/books/review/adhd-
nation-a...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/books/review/adhd-nation-alan-
schwarz.html)

